# ständige Fehlermeldungen



## Lobostar (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich habe das Problem, das ich mit dem BLASCProfiler ständig Fehlermeldungen beim spielen bekomme, die schon teilweise so häufig sind, das ich den BlascProfiler deaktivieren musste, damit ich wieder einigermassen WoW spielen könnte. Die Fehlermeldung kommt ständig, wenn ich einen Gegenstand aufnehme, Wasser oder Brot esse, Erz abbaue oder verhütte, Verbände herstelle usw. Die Meldung ist immer die gleiche:



> Interface/AddOns/BlascProfiler/BLASCProfiler.lua.709: attempt to concatenate local ´gem3´ (a nil value)



Aktuell habe ich das BlascTool Version V. 0.16.1 Build:230. Im den Tool gibt es eine News, die Version 0.16.2, aber wenn ich auf den Link klicke, lande ich auf der Blasc Hauptseite, und kein Verweis auf die neue Version. Auf der DL Seite ist auch noch die alte Version installiert. Wird es dafür ein Bugfix geben?

Gruß Lobostar


----------



## Nyrdara (25. Januar 2007)

Die exakt gleiche Fehlermeldung kommt bei mir ebenfalls ständig - bereits seit dem Start von Burning Crusade.

Hab den BLASCProfiler mittlerweile deaktiviert, da diese Fehlermeldung mittlerweile sehr störend ist.


----------



## B3N (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden heute oder morgen ein weiteres Update für den Profiler herausbringen, damit sollte dan auch dieses Problem behoben sein.


----------



## Lobostar (11. Februar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir werden heute oder morgen ein weiteres Update für den Profiler herausbringen, damit sollte dan auch dieses Problem behoben sein.



Hi,
gibt es schon einen neuen Termin für das Update, weil nun sind schon über 2 Wochen vorbei und immer noch kein Update

Gruß Lobostar


----------



## daLord (11. Februar 2007)

wtf? was ist den *heute oder morgen*? ist das kein termin?


----------



## Roran (11. Februar 2007)

Welche Version habt Ihr denn von BLASC ?
Und daLord,
nicht direckt auf B3N schimpfen, es kann ja auch sein,
das das Update raus ist, und nur noch nicht gemacht wurde von den Leuten.
In den letzten 2 Wochen gabs ja Updates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (11. Februar 2007)

Sry das mit dem lesen hatten wir ja gestern schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War nicht gegen B3N sondern gegen den Vorposter. hatte nur auf die Uhrzeit geguckt und dachte der Kommentar von B3N wäre erst 30 min vorher geschrieben worden. Ich sollte einfach meine fresse halten also sry Lobostar war nicht angemessen von mir


----------



## Lobostar (11. Februar 2007)

Hi,
scheinbar habt ihr einen Bug in der Aktualisierung eureres Tools. Ich habe gerade versucht, ein Update zu laden, aber es wird nichts angezeigt. Die alte Version ist 2.0.3. Nachdem ich das BLASCProfiler Verzeichnis im Interface /AddOns Ordner gelöscht habe, hat er sich eine neue Version gezogen, Version 2.0.4

Gruß Lobostar


----------



## Roran (11. Februar 2007)

Die Aktuelle Verion von BLASC ist
V.0.16.2 Build: 231


----------



## Lobostar (11. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Die Aktuelle Verion von BLASC ist
> V.0.16.2 Build: 231




Dann stimmt die Info auf euerer Webseite nicht, weil auf der DL Seite vom Client steht aktuell immer noch:

0.16.1 Build 230


----------



## Roran (11. Februar 2007)

Die stimmt.
denn das ist die aktuelle Version vom Download.
Denn BLASC Updatet immer auf die neuste Version via FTP.

Also ist es egal, was da steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobostar (11. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Die stimmt.
> denn das ist die aktuelle Version vom Download.
> Denn BLASC Updatet immer auf die neuste Version via FTP.
> 
> ...



Und wann soll ich immer herunterladen? Wenn ihr keine News schreibt, und die Versionsnummer immer nicht stimmt, woher soll ich wissen, das es eine neue Version gibt?

Gruß Lobostar


----------

